# 2009 Diamond Black Ice or 2010 Mission Eliminaor 2 or 2010 Quest Heat?



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys,

Lets say the price differnce is unimportant. I think I can get all bows for $500 or less on ebay.

What would you pick and why.

2009 Black Ice
Specs:
318 fps
Axle to Axle 31-3/4
7.5" Brace height
3.6 lbs Mass Weight
65-80%


2010 Mission Eleminator 2 
IBO Rate Up to 319 fps
Physical Weight 3.96 lbs
Axle to Axle 30.25
Brace Height 7.125
Let-off 80%

2010 Quest Heat
Axle to Axle 33” +/- 3/16”
Brace Height 6-5/8” +/- 1/8”
IBO Speed (Approx.) 327-330
Mass Weight 3.9 lbs.


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

i would go with the black ice,only because i've shot one before and my buddy has one so i know they are sweet bows that shoot great.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

quest heat bro, do some searches on here and the internet it self, i was in the same boat you are picked the Heat the Eye-glide is awsome its super smooth very very quite, prolly the quietest bow in that money range. Although do pass up the hoyt turbowhawk same price range as those bows, but no string surpressor.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep on that list heat, but the black ice is a sweet shooter just not the same speed. Turbohawk is awsome too. But only if you get the 3cam. I have two buddies with them one with the 3cam other with the 2 the 2cam is way harsher draw and also less speed.


----------



## efoley (Jun 18, 2008)

*I like the ice*

I haven't shot all of these bows, but I am a real fan of the Black Ice. I like the lighter weight and the smooth draw of this bow. The increased brace height is helpful expecially if you want or need a little more forgiveness.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Black Ice, because you can get a new 2009 from Scottie for just over $400.

Sweet bow


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

d_money said:


> Yep on that list heat, but the black ice is a sweet shooter just not the same speed. Turbohawk is awsome too. But only if you get the 3cam. I have two buddies with them one with the 3cam other with the 2 the 2cam is way harsher draw and also less speed.


#2 cam on the turbohawk has the more speed and if your draw is below 28in you have to get the#2 cam. The draw is not bad don't overlook the turbohawk Its a sweet shooter. The quest and blk ice are sweet to.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

op27 said:


> Black Ice, because you can get a new 2009 from Scottie for just over $400.
> 
> Sweet bow


Scottie did/does have a grat deal on the Black Ice,

I had several recommendations for the Quest Primal, Heat, and Smoke. As a result I purchased a new 2010 Quest Primal from Troy at Blinderhunters.com at a very good price. Not as good as Scotties though, but a great price on a new 2010 Quest Primal. I was fortunate enough to shoot a Primal at Cabellas and loved it so I knew what I wanted. It moved me off the Diamond Black Ice which was my second choice and my long time favorite bow. I went with the Primal primarily because it was faster and the binary cam system was just as smooth as the black ice (I still find that hard to believe-amazing). The G-fade paint was a trendy option but it does match my black accessories which for now I will take off my Parker Phoenix. While the price difference was more than a new 2009 black ice from Scottie, I decided to splurge on the newer model year faster bow. I don't think I could have gone wrong on the black ice though. You only live once so get what you want if you can.

I can't wait to get the primal in my hands.


----------



## Kitterman411 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quest Heat. I just got mine in and its amazing. Super quiet, and crazy smooth, no shot vibration in the handle its like you arent even shooting it. And with the G5 expert 2 and optix XR I put on there you can drive tacks with it


----------

